

Bad News for Workers Is Good News for LinkedIn - timf
http://voices.allthingsd.com/20090102/bad-news-for-workers-is-good-news-for-linkedin/

======
timf
I mainly wanted to submit this because I liked the quote: "LinkedIn is the
office, Facebook is the barbecue in the backyard, and MySpace is the bar"

